# Mario arriva a un albergo...



## Lituano

Salve amici!  In un manuale d`italiano per stranieri ho trovato la frase: "Mario arriva a un albergo a Pisa e prenota una camera."  Mi pare che l`espressione "arriva *a un* albergo" non sia corretta. Dovrebbe essere "arriva in/in un/all`albergo...".  No? Che ne dite voi? Grazie.


----------



## Necsus

Be', in realtà a me non pare corretta in quel contesto, potrebbe esserlo se si riferisse all'esterno dell'albergo, per esempio: "Dopo aver camminato per un'ora, Mario arriva a un albergo, entra e prenota una camera". Nella frase del manuale direi 'in un albergo', sì.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Lituano.

Visto che proponi anche _all'_ (con articolo determinato) e _in_ (senza articolo) come opzioni possibili, aggiungo:

"Mario arriva nell'albergo ...", se si tratta d'un albergo concreto, p.e. di cui si parlava prima. 

Riesco ad immaginare anche senza articolo (corregetemi se dico male) p.e. "Dopo aver camminato tutto il giorno, Mario arriva stanchissimo in albergo, prenota una camera e va a letto".


----------



## Lituano

Hai ragione, Necsus, se "arriva a un albergo" in senso "accanto/vicino a un albergo" allora tutto va bene...  A proposito, questo manuale si chiama Corso di lingua italiana e le autrici sono Sandra Radicchi e Meris Mezzedimi. Mi sembrava che in un manuale d`italiano non dovessero essere degli errori...
Sì, Francis, può essere anche "nell`albergo...". Avevo dimenticato...
Grazie, ragazzi. Buon fine settimana.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Lit.

"_Mi sembrava che in un manuale d`italiano non dovessero esserci (degli) errori_". 

Forse hai voglia di scherzare. Nel mondo reale le grammatiche, i "corsi" di lingua, i dizionari, ecc,. contengono sempre errori, refusi, ecc.

Quanto a "Mario arriva a un albergo a Pisa e prenota una camera", a me sembra una frase dignitosissima.

GS


----------



## Lituano

Grazie, Giorgio. Ero un po` astratto ed ho fatto anch`io un errore...  Certo che deve essere "esser*ci*".  Saluti.


----------



## Necsus

Lituano said:


> Grazie, Giorgio. Ero un po' *di*stratto e ho fatto anch'io un errore... Certo che deve essere "esser*ci*". Saluti.


----------



## Lituano

Caro Necsus, l`aggetivo *astratt**o* penso di averlo usato corretto  (www.treccani.it:  astratto - di persona che ha la mente rivolta altrove, profondamente assorta in qualche pensiero...).


----------



## Necsus

Lituano, nonostante la definizione del Treccani (link specifico), non mi risulta che nella lingua quotidiana l'aggettivo venga usato in questo senso, da qui il mio suggerimento. Ma naturalmente qualcuno potrà smentirmi.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Lit.

Mi sono andato a guardare il lemma *distratto* sul Treccani e ho trovato questa definizione: agg.1. Di persona che ha la mente rivolta altrove e che non presta attenzione a ciò che le succede intorno; anche come qualità abituale: _mi sembri distratto; non t'ho sentito, ero distratto; un uomo assai distratto. 
_
La definizione di *astratto*, invece, dice tutt'altro.

Cai saluti.

GS


----------



## Necsus

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> La definizione di *astratto*, invece, dice tutt'altro.



Perché dici ciò, Giorgio? Questa è la definizione di *astratto *data nel Treccani (vedi link nel mio post precedente):
*a.* Di persona, che ha la mente rivolta altrove, profondamente assorta in qualche pensiero.  
Uno è assorto e l'altro non presta attenzione, sì, ma il risultato è lo stesso.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Neck.

L'ho scritto dopo aver consultato sul *Treccani* tanto il lemma *astratto* che il lemma *distratto* e aver notato che le parole che definiscono _distratto_ sono stranamente simili a quelle usate da Lit per definire _astratto_.

Saluti 
GS


----------



## Lituano

Colleghi, amici, carissimi! La mia domanda iniziale era se è corretto dire  "... arriva *a un* albergo e prenota una camera". Penso che dobbiamo finire la discussione perché ho ricevuto la risposta dal quotidiano Repubblica (www.linguista.blogautore.repubblica.it). Mi hanno risposto che "arrivare *a un* albergo" non può essere corretto perché in questo caso si dice "arrivare *in un* albergo". I più cordiali saluti dalla Lituania!!!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Lit.

Credo che il giudizio di Repubblica sia contestabile. 

Saluti anche a te. 

GS


----------



## Lituano

Ciao GS, lo sai, non penso di essere un gran esperto della lingua italiana (scherzo!), neanche potrei dire se fossere esperti di alto livello linguisti della Repubblica...  Può darsi che abbia ragione tu...  E poi, i manuali d`italiano fanno gli errori, l`Accademia Della Crusca non risponde...  Allora noi stranieri a chi o a che cosa  dovremmo rivolgerci per sapere come si dice o non si dice in italiano ?  A proposito del Forum, anche qui ci sono opinioni molto diverse...


----------



## Agnemenna

Secondo me l'espressione 'arrivare a un albergo' fa parte di un italiano meno dotto, ma non per questo scorretto. 
A me suona giusto, si trovano espressioni così soprattutto nelle fiabe '...arrivarono a una capanna di marzapane...'.

Non sono sicura, ma non vorrei che ci sia confusione riguardo i significati:
Le frasi 'Mario arriva a un albergo/ in un albergo' e 'Mario arriva all'albergo/nell'albergo' portano due significati differenti in quanto
nel primo caso Mario arriva a un albergo qualsiasi che nel testo non è stato citato.
Nel secondo caso invece chi legge capisce che l'albergo in questione è già stato citato nel testo precedente oppure che quello di cui si parla è un albergo particolare con il quale si ha già avuto a che fare.


----------



## Matrap

Agnemenna said:


> Secondo me l'espressione 'arrivare a un albergo' fa parte di un italiano meno dotto, ma non per questo scorretto.
> A me suona giusto, si trovano espressioni così soprattutto nelle fiabe '...arrivarono a una capanna di marzapane...'.
> 
> Non sono sicura, ma non vorrei che ci sia confusione riguardo i significati:
> Le frasi 'Mario arriva a un albergo/ in un albergo' e 'Mario arriva all'albergo/nell'albergo' portano due significati differenti in quanto
> nel primo caso Mario arriva a un albergo qualsiasi che nel testo non è stato citato.
> Nel secondo caso invece chi legge capisce che l'albergo in questione è già stato citato nel testo precedente oppure che quello di cui si parla è un albergo particolare con il quale si ha già avuto a che fare.



Ciao Agnamenna 

Questo perché nel primo caso troviamo a+un (articolo indeterminativo) mentre nel secondo abbiamo a+(i)l (articolo determinativo)


----------



## francisgranada

Agnemenna said:


> ... Secondo me l'espressione 'arrivare a un albergo' fa parte di un italiano meno dotto ...


Vorrei chiedervi, essendo non madrelingua e prendendo in considerazione le risposte di Necsus (#2) e di GS (#5), se è veramente così (cioè_ italiano meno dotto_)?


----------



## Agnemenna

Ciao Matrap

esatto, proprio quello che volevo goffamente spiegare!


Per l'ultimo tuo messaggio,Francisgranada, aspetto l'opinione di altri miei conterranei!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari amici,
non posso che ribadire che "Mario arriva a un albergo a Pisa e prenota una camera" mi sembra una frase corretta nella nostra lingua.

Caro Nec,
quello che ho trascritto relativamente alle definizioni di _astratto_ e _distratto_ del Treccani l'ho tratto dall'edizione di quest'ultimo che mi porto appresso nell' iPad. Ora, non ho potuto confrontare la versione cartacea con quella elettronica (?), ma stento a credere che possano contraddirsi in un modo così eclatante.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Lituano

Qualche tempo fa a proposito di "arrivare *a un* albergo" il dottor Marcello Ravesi (la Repubblica) mi ha risposto: "Poiché ci troviamo di fronte a un complemento di moto a luogo che più specificamente indica  "ingresso", è più corretta la forma "Arrivo *in un *albergo e prenoto una camera".


----------

